# The shot! 09-26-2022



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 28, 2022)

Well here the story on this buck. I wasn't really hunting him. I have him on a few of my trail cameras that I had put out to monitor the pigs during the Summer. I was surprise to see him on camera. He up up maybe 12 times over the Summer on camera. I have a salt lick out and a pig pipe out at a few locations for pigs. Course everything else use it. There's no set pattern on all the critters. Anyway I've hunted out of two other trees while seeing some fawns and and does and small bucks and of course pigs. No shots.  I hunted a bunch of persimmon trees with nothing getting close or blowing at me. So at noon after getting down from a red maple tree and seeing nothing I went to a tree where I had started 4 bolt hole with my woodpecker drill. I went my truck and got the cordless drill and went and finish drilling the other six hole. Elm tree. I was in it by 5pm on the 26 of September. Wind blowing out of the West pretty good. I've hunted out of this tree in years past but never seen a deer in but pigs. It's on a trail coming from a grown up field to the swamp and the pigs have been tearing up the bottom. I was mainly looking for a pig. I was surprise when he came from the West and it was the big 9 I had on my trail camera. He walked right out on to the trail and step in the only open place for a shot. I had walk on the trail at noon and just in front him about 5 yards on my way in to my tree. Ya'll saw what happen on the video. Shot him with my Super Shrew 51# @ 28" but I only draw near 27 inches. I had a Land Shark on the end of my arrow. Found blood at 10 yards from impact spot. It was still daylight but lost the trail30 yards or so. Took everything back to my truck and put new batteries in my white light. Went back to my last toilet paper spot. With it dark now the blood trial was easier to see. He had gone a little left which I miss before. I found a piece of my arrow from below the fletching. Found him piled up around 80 to 100 yards. While gutting m my lighted red nock was inside of him. On my drag back I found my broadhead end of the shaft at about 15 yards from impact laying on the briars patch where he plowed through. That's my story on this fine looking buck. <iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## jaydawg (Sep 28, 2022)

Well?….


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 29, 2022)

Way to go Buddy, thats a goodun  CONGRATS


----------



## Donal (Sep 29, 2022)

Good shot.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 29, 2022)

You don't play. Nice buck!!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 29, 2022)

Atta boy, Mike.


----------



## mar0311 (Sep 29, 2022)

Outstanding! Congrats..


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 29, 2022)

What a buck! Congrats!


----------



## Triple C (Sep 29, 2022)

Buck of a lifetime right there Mike!  Congrats brother!!!  Can't wait to hear play-by-play of that hunt.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 29, 2022)

Awesome buck. Congratulations. Perfect shot


----------



## Hughy (Sep 29, 2022)

Congrats on a heck of a deer!!


----------



## splatek (Sep 29, 2022)

*that was awesome!!!!!*


----------



## antharper (Sep 29, 2022)

Wow what a beautiful buck ! Great shot and video , congrats !


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 30, 2022)

Congrats, nice shot!


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 30, 2022)

Wow what a nice one. Congrats!


----------



## JB in GA (Sep 30, 2022)

I know you are a terror on squirrels, but dang! Serious deer there. Congrats…


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 30, 2022)

Congratulations Mike! Great buck!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 30, 2022)

Man what a fine hunt and a STUD of a deer. Them Simmons really work on a deer. Congratulations on a fine hunt and a fine Buck. ??


----------



## rnfarley (Oct 1, 2022)

Fantastic deer - and shot - and story - CONGRATS!


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 2, 2022)

Great buck man! That's gotta feel good!!


----------



## Longhunter89 (Oct 2, 2022)

That's a mighty fine buck!


----------



## BBowman (Oct 3, 2022)

Fine buck Mike! Congrats.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 3, 2022)

Great deer mike.  Good job.


----------



## 6lbSledge (Oct 7, 2022)

Amazing! Beautiful buck and nice shot!


----------

